# Hey, Betsy, check out this quilt



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

This is a quilt my mother and aunt (one of my father's sisters) worked on together a few years ago, and which my aunt generously gave to me last month, and which I finally got hung up in my bedroom today. (My cheap little camera doesn't really do it credit, I'm afraid.)


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

That is one cool quilt!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> That is one cool quilt!


I dunno . . . looks kinda flakey.

Sorry. Couldn't resist. That's a very nicely designed and executed example of quilting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> This is a quilt my mother and aunt (one of my father's sisters) worked on together a few years ago, and which my aunt generously gave to me last month, and which I finally got hung up in my bedroom today. (My cheap little camera doesn't really do it credit, I'm afraid.)


Sorry I didn't see this sooner, Charles! Very nice! That's a great example of the "Hawaiian style" applique technique, which is quite an advanced technique! Beautiful. I know you'll treasure it! (Make sure it's out of direct sunlight. How is it attached to the wall? (I can't tell from the picture.)

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry I didn't see this sooner, Charles! Very nice! That's a great example of the "Hawaiian style" applique technique, which is quite an advanced technique! Beautiful. I know you'll treasure it! (Make sure it's out of direct sunlight. How is it attached to the wall? (I can't tell from the picture.)
> 
> Betsy


I bought several wooden quilt-hanging clips that are clamped onto the quilt itself, then hung onto nails in the wall.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Since my original image link appears to be dead, here's a new photo showing the quilt in its place of honor in my new apartement:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Still liking it, Charles!

the "snowflakes" are traditionally hand cut from fabric, though nowadays quilters like me who are using purchased patterns cut them out of paper or freezer paper and use that pattern to cut out the fabric. Each pattern is different (like snowflakes) and is personal to a family or person. I don't know what all of those patterns are, but at least four of them look like pineapple designs, which of course would be very traditional.

More on Hawaiian quilts here:
http://www.quiltindex.org/search_results.php?collection=Hawaiian%20Quilt%20Research%20Project

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I didn't see this till now. It's fantastic that you have something like that from your mother!

I see the guitar there, when are you and NapCat and JMikeD going to get together and jam for all of us?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I really like the look of that quilt. Looks really good on the wall. 

Are quilts traditionally put on the wall for displays? Sure shows it of really nicely.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Just gorgeous, NogDog.  What a very special memory.  I'm so glad your Aunt gifted it to you.


----------

